# 8.2.1 ghc haskell on FreeBSD, 801 in pkg?



## azathoth (Oct 8, 2017)

Why 821 not in pkg?

https://www.haskell.org/ghc/download_ghc_8_2_1.html#freebsd_x86_64


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 8, 2017)

azathoth said:


> Why 821 not in pkg?
> 
> https://www.haskell.org/ghc/download_ghc_8_2_1.html#freebsd_x86_64


Updating lang/ghc is not easy. You'll also have to update and fix all Haskell ports. See the commit message for GHC 8.0.2 to see what's involved: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=447548

The GHC from haskell.org will work fine.  We also have the Haskell build tool devel/stack which downloads and manages GHC versions (with a working set of Haskell packages for each version) on its own for your own projects.


----------



## azathoth (Oct 8, 2017)

stack sounds good


----------

